# For Older Members - Ever Experience Age Discrimination?



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk into a Best Buy and you may experience it. No one wants to serve you. You may ask how something works, or how to install it. You'll take up their time.

My wife and I stood for 15 minutes waiting to be seated in Kelsey's while the staff totally ignored us, despite the fact that the place was nearly empty. They're likely thinking... You're not the kind of people that fits our image. You may not order alcohol or leave a decent tip. You may be picky about how your food is prepared. You can stand there until you decide to leave. and head over to Swiss Chalet.

Last week my newly retired brother said to me "I have never felt so discriminated against since I retired from my job."

It's out there, but no one seems to make an issue of it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Grandson: "Grampa, why do you hate teenagers?"

Kapn:"Because they look like they should know better, but they don't."

Grandson: "I guess that sums it up."

(I suppose I get what I deserve.)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been ignored by store employees since the 90's slacker generation came along, when I was still relatively young, but I've sure learned nobody wants to hire a 60 something year old in this shitty Alberta economy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you ask to be seated? Did you flag down someone at the best buy? Were you polite about it?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I had the same experience at Best Buy couple years back. They had the guitar section back then and I was checking them out, even took a few down off the wall. Two young staff members were off to the side carrying on some conversation and wouldn't give me the time of day. Three guys in their late teens/early twenties showed up looking at some gear and the staff were all over them like a soup sandwich. I had the exact same thing happen a a local music store. These people have to learn that over weight bald guys in their 50's often have fatter wallets than twenty something wanna-be's.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Budda said:


> Did you ask to be seated? Did you flag down someone at the best buy? Were you polite about it?


You sound like a member of the 90s generation as described by Sneaky. You shouldn't need to cause a commotion to get service, or kiss anyone's ass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Krelf said:


> You sound like a member of the 90s generation as described by Sneaky. You shouldn't need to cause a commotion to get service, or kiss anyone's ass.


Please show me where I said to cause a commotion.

Im sure it happens. Im asking what you did about it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Walk into a Best Buy and you may experience it. No one wants to serve you. You may ask how something works, or how to install it. You'll take up their time.
> 
> My wife and I stood for 15 minutes waiting to be seated in Kelsey's while the staff totally ignored us, despite the fact that the place was nearly empty. They're likely thinking... You're not the kind of people that fits our image. You may not order alcohol or leave a decent tip. You may be picky about how your food is prepared. You can stand there until you decide to leave. and head over to Swiss Chalet.
> 
> ...



I am not sure that either of those situations are examples of age discrimination. They could be, but aren't necessarily so. I find that the people working in Best Buy are useless, unless you are very pushy about getting help. Then again, them coming over to the younger guys might be an indication that it was an age thing. 

As for Kelsey's, that could simply have been laziness.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe that generation can't tell the difference between us - the 50 to 70 year olds that for the most part are quite tech savvy, and the 80+ year olds that are mostly a tech lost cause. 

I've certainly experienced it in music stores.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah.

The sales guy at Best Buy wouldn’t shut the fuck up about gaming after I specifically said several times that I don’t game and won’t be using the computer for gaming at all. When I told him I was leaving because of it he said I was too old fashioned. The Apple store was fantastic. 

Even though I’ve got a pretty good local reputation as a private music instructor, at times I have been passed over because I’m not perceived as young and hip. It’s okay inasmuch as I don’t have a problem with student procurement and retention, but the younger instructors never seem to stick at it. 

The young bucks at Cdn Tire who didn’t believe there was such a thing as white lithium grease, “you mean batteries”...no...” there’s no such thing” ...so I learned ‘em but good when I done showed them the product after I was forced to find it myself. Don’t know whether it was specifically ageism, but was certainly arrogant and haughty. 

Service from younger folks, often enough women, who seem to perceive me as grandfatherly, is great. Be charming and witty, polite and patient, and we old guys can get our way. I figure if they disrespect me on account of my age, there are probably those who get it worse. Still...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Don’t forget to ask for your senior’s discount.

In my 50’s I closed down my businesses and went back to school to get some initials behind my name so I could look for a job in the IT field. No one would hire me. They never said it was age but it was pretty obvious. A year later I had contracts with two of the same companies as an independent consultant at several times what the salary was for the jobs I applied for. As a salaried employee age was a detriment. As an independent consultant it was an asset. Yes, ageism exists but it can work both ways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2018)

Mooh said:


> The young bucks at Cdn Tire who didn’t believe there was such a thing as ..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Both ways indeed. Before I went grey and bearded, if I walked into a jewellery store I would be completely ignored, or worse, watched like a hawk. I was looking for a gift for my first girlfriend as a teenager, and was looking for a long time and the only customer in the store. They completely ignored me, yet never stopped watching me out of the corner of their eyes. 

I got fed up, and threw two grand in cash on the counter. When they came running for their commission, I told them to go fly a kite and took my money elsewhere.

I managed a McDonald's through university and I can tell you with 100% certainly that the shittiest of people are between the ages of 10 and 100. Anyone that says any different is wrong.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

To be honest, I usually want to be left alone when I am browsing in stores. As long as someone is around if and when I finally want service I am good.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Service from younger folks, often enough women, who seem to perceive me as grandfatherly, is great. Be charming and witty, polite and patient, and we old guys can get our way.



I haven't hit 50 yet (191 days to go!) but I've got a couple of the girls at my local Petsmart eating out of the palm of my hand, to the point that they give me their employee discount on everything I buy (they are both managers so can get away with it). It doesn't hurt that my pup is adorable and they gush over him.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Retired for 3 1/2 years. Not yet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The older I get the more I get attention in some stores--they mistakenly believe I have disposable income!

And I'm not really that old.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

colchar said:


> I haven't hit 50 yet (191 days to go!) but I've got a couple of the girls at my local Petsmart eating out of the palm of my hand, to the point that they give me their employee discount on everything I buy (they are both managers so can get away with it). It doesn't hurt that my pup is adorable and they gush over him.


Well, I'm 60. Dogs must be a turn on. When I walk either of mine, women often approach me in a friendly manner...mind you, small town folks tend to recognize each other more readily anyway. The PetValue store here is very friendly too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> The older I get the more I get attention in some stores--they mistakenly believe I have disposable income!
> 
> And I'm not really that old.


In my case, they mistakenly believe I need Depends.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m old.

So far I still seem to get decent service.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Like Sneaky, I'm fine on my own. If I want any help, I stand by a store employee until their free and then ask my question. I can't say that I've ever felt any age discrimination and I'm 68 but that may be because I don't usually need their help. At Home Depot, I've learned who knows what their talking about for plumbing and electrical issues. Hopefully, their working that day.

As for restaurants, the one's we go to are fine. Just put Kelsey's on your list of places to avoid.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If I had a retail business, I would try to hire middle-aged wonen. Generally very competent and conscientious. 

Kids are a mixed bag. Often incompetent or rude. And, I will discriminate against town kids -- farm kids are better workers, IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> To be honest, I usually want to be left alone when I am browsing in stores. As long as someone is around if and when I finally want service I am good.


I feel the same. However, I still get asked but perhaps due to my age, it's with more respect that I got when I was younger.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> If I had a retail business, I would try to hire middle-aged wonen. Generally very competent and conscientious.
> 
> Kids are a mixed bag. Often incompetent or rude. And, I will discriminate against town kids -- farm kids are better workers, IMO.


I just have to ask. How can you tell a farm kid from a town kid?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@colchar it's probably for the puppy and your kind demeanor.

We are signed up for pet perks so thats how we get our deals.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys are all bitching about poor service from people who are stuck in shitty min wage jobs. Ever stopped to consider that it's the time of year with the highest rate of suicide and someone is having a shitty day thinking about how much things suck right now. Sometimes being extra nice to someone that's being less than helpful goes a long way.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> You guys are all bitching about poor service from people who are stuck in shitty min wage jobs. Ever stopped to consider that it's the time of year with the highest rate of suicide and someone is having a shitty day thinking about how much things suck right now. Sometimes being extra nice to someone that's being less than helpful goes a long way.


Its kind of hard to be nice to someone if they don't even acknowledge you, while I understand what you are trying to get across and having worked in the service arena for some time you can't be nice to someone who doesn't want to service or help you from the start. And frankly it's not up to the customer to make that employee feel good when the employee starts off by ignoring you so.
However I always try to be nice and kind to everyone working but you cannot put it on me that they have taken a shitty job for minimum wage. My daughter worked at Best Buy and worked her way up the ladder by being a good employee to young and old and she started at the bottom and because of that job she now has a much better one so we all start somewhere and its what you do with it, kind of like our music sometimes we play for fun and sometimes they play for money but its always up to you at the end of the day as to how you treat others customer or employee. my 2 cents


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I just have to ask. How can you tell a farm kid from a town kid?


The farm kid works harder. ;-D

My wife is a teacher at a largely rural school - generally speaking, that is true - but it's not a function of character so much as experience.

Best Buy doesn't want to serve anyone in person. Their stores might as well be kiosks for their online portal.

As a music teacher, I see it both ways - some students come to me because I am older (especially adults) some (I suspect) go elsewhere because I am older.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember a few years ago talking to a guy here in Ottawa about joining a soul funk band. He was all ears until i told him i just turned 60. Too bad for him as i was there doing my thing in a 7 piece soul band back in the 60's. At first i was offended and then i said to myself, they dont deserve to have me in the band. His lost.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I wear my overalls to Home Depot, Lowe's, or Rona, I get FAR more respect and attention than I deserve. Somehow, overalls have become rare enough that, much the way beards used to be, (before hipsters ruined it for everyone) are perceived as an indicator of handyman expertise.

I'm not sure whether to ascribe the systematic disregard that eventually pushed me to retire from my organization to age discrimination or cohort discrimination (loosely correlated with age). Many managers like to think the universe begins and ends with them. Those who are comfortable with change, but also possess the historical experience to know WHY things were previously done the way they were done, can find themselves labelled as obstacles. My experience was that the more knowledge and expertise I acquired, the less valuable I was seen as being, and more of a nuisance. Is that age, or simply being a witness to what came "before" the new-guy-in-charge arrived to lift their leg and mark their territory?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

marcos said:


> I remember a few years ago talking to a guy here in Ottawa about joining a soul funk band. He was all ears until i told him i just turned 60. Too bad for him as i was there doing my thing in a 7 piece soul band back in the 60's. At first i was offended and then i said to myself, they dont deserve to have me in the band. His lost.


Um, has that guy ever checked the wikipedia pages of all those Memphis, Detroit, and Philly musicians who pioneered the soul-funk tradition he is inspired by to see how old they are? Had they not died, Rick James would be 70, Sharon Jones 62, and James Brown 85. George Clinton and Steve Cropper are both 77, and Nile Rogers is 66. Hell, "old guys" ARE soul funk.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I just have to ask. How can you tell a farm kid from a town kid?


What town I am in. 

My world stretches from southern Saskatchewan, across southern Manitoba and into northern Ontario. Its fairly obvious when there is only one city and the towns are farm based.

And of course I am generalizing (being prejudicial) thats what this rhread is about. 

How do you get those little winky faces and stuff to come up? Never works for me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Concerning Best Buy, I'm pretty sure they just have shitty hiring practices. I walked into a best buy looking for some computer speakers a year ago or 2 ago, starting walking over to a group of about 4 or 5 "sales people" having a group discussion at the laptops and by the the time I was within 30 feet of them every last one of them dispersed to other areas of the store. I kept going to the counter where they were, stopped, looked around, scratched my head, said "what the fuck", and left the store. But I have noticed they practically flock to the younger crowd. I'm also an old school tech guy (not 50 yet though), and the amount of misinformation, ignorance and nonsense coming from some of the so called tech savvy employees in that store is laughable. I figure they avoid people my age (I look younger than my age) because they know that we'll call em on the BS they try to spew, especially if you actually ask them a non gaming, basic technical question that they don't have listed on the manufacturers description on the box. So in my experience, if there is any age discrimination, it's because the gamer punks they hire are scared absolutely shitless of us who have real world experience and information.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Its kind of hard to be nice to someone if they don't even acknowledge you...


No it isnt.

It's really easy. It's being polite. Isn't that how all the older generations claim they were raised? Im only 30 and that was my upbringing. I dont berate the tim hortons cashier when it takes forever to get my coffee, even though Im annoyed. I understand that things happen.

Let's also see how many people here hate being asked if they need help upon arrival versus being left alone.

Then there's the people who freight train staff. "Hi, Im Justin." "I want an MGD." "Ok, so as I was saying, I'll be taking care of you tonight." Or "welcome to best buy! "No thanks, just looking." 

Any of that sound familiar?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You bet the worst kind. At work new hires green as grass walking in the door making $2 more a hour.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, following up n Budda's description, it wouldn't be fair of me to leave my above post with 1 incident at Best Buy aas an indication of every store and younger employee out there. I'm a very naturally pleasant person towards employees and typically receive very good service from a number of younger people. And I've run into a hell of a lot of older and waaaay grumpier employees at various places. It's Karma, you get what you give typically. Just did all my Chreistmas shopping yesterday and the help I got from ever single employee at the Mall was exceptional. They basically made a possible 3 hours shopping trip into a 1 1/2 hour fully enjoyable experience. They all were as nice to me as I was to them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> @colchar it's probably for the puppy and your kind demeanor.
> 
> We are signed up for pet perks so thats how we get our deals.



I am signed up for pet perks too, but hardly collect any points because when I get their discount the transaction has to be done as if the items are being sold to them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> I am signed up for pet perks too, but hardly collect any points because when I get their discount the transaction has to be done as if the items are being sold to them.


I bet you think you have them eating out of the palm of your hand


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> If I wear my overalls to Home Depot, Lowe's, or Rona, I get FAR more respect and attention than I deserve. Somehow, overalls have become rare enough that, much the way beards used to be, (before hipsters ruined it for everyone) are perceived as an indicator of handyman expertise.


Or that you are a contractor who is likely to spend more money than a normal customer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's all about preconceived ideas. Whether it is a young sales staff thinking the old guy is going to ask another stupid luddite question or an old guy thinking this young sales guy is ignoring because I'm senior and is just waiting for me to go away and die.

Best Buy (or the former Future Shop)? As long as they have been open, they have had a history of where I have had to stop and nail down a staff member before I petrified.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry Budda I disagree how can you be nice if they don't even acknowledge that you are there you have no chance to be nice and if they do pay attention then I am as nice as I can be. 
We once went to a restaurant where we waited for several minutes and then a group of younger folks came in and and were seated before they even looked at us so okay we waited for another 10 minutes and the girl finally came back and said to my wife and I I thought that you old folks would have left you know what I mean and I said politely to her that my niece had asked us to come and see her working she was the manager ( new ) the girl no longer works there and she missed out on a great tip usually we leave 20-25% on a 185.00 bill.
Young old doesn't matter to me I treat everyone the same people are people and deserve everyone's respect and one should never judge you by your age or looks once upon a time my hair was down my back and my jeans were always ripped so at one time we were all different but cut me I'll bleed red like the rest of the world.
But I do agree Budda its always better to be nice and kind to even those that sometimes well you know what I mean.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> How do you get those little winky faces and stuff to come up? Never works for me.


When you post, click on the 'face' icon in the toolbar at the top of the text box (next to the 'image' icon). Does a box open below with all the emoticons?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@jb welder yup the faces and stuff come up, I select what I want, it appears in reply text, but disappears when I post


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Should be an angry face in my last post


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

About 10 years ago I was approached (unsolicited) by a national head hunter agency to submit my resume and set up a 3 way telephone interview with the prospective employer. Two such interviews took place and the agency got back to me saying I nailed it and to expect a call soon to begin salary and benefit negotiations. Never got the call from the company... The agency rep got back to me a short while later saying "the client has decided to go with someone _*"less advanced in their career"*_. We both had a laugh over their use of terminology.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

ronmac said:


> About 10 years ago I was approached (unsolicited) by a national head hunter agency to submit my resume and set up a 3 way telephone interview with the prospective employer. Two such interviews took place and the agency got back to me saying I nailed it and to expect a call soon to begin salary and benefit negotiations. Never got the call from the company... The agency rep got back to me a short while later saying "the client has decided to go with someone _*"less advanced in their career"*_. We both had a laugh over their use of terminology.


Any chance they meant they found someone with less experience that would be willing to work for a lot less money?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Any chance they meant they found someone with less experience that would be willing to work for a lot less money?


Quite possible.

I'm not saying ageism doesn't exist. I learned about it in college, along with elder abuse. This was 10 years ago. I do not know if it's gotten better or worse because I'm not taking the time to research the subject.

I am saying don't be a dick. There's always proper ways to notify companies when they aren't performing well. If you're not willing to take those steps (and do so politely), then it can't be that big a deal.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> Quite possible.
> 
> I'm not saying ageism doesn't exist. I learned about it in college, along with elder abuse. This was 10 years ago. I do not know if it's gotten better or worse because I'm not taking the time to research the subject.
> 
> I am saying don't be a dick. There's always proper ways to notify companies when they aren't performing well. If you're not willing to take those steps (and do so politely), then it can't be that big a deal.


I ran into a perfect example of that yesterday. I was in a womans clothing store looking for something to wea......er....for my wife, and there were a couple of girls at the same rack jabbing together and talking while I was right in front of them. So I just pleasantly looked one in the eye, said excuse me, and she dropped the jib jab and helped me out. Nothing to do with my age I'm sure, just something to do with poor customer service happening. I've noticed that a few times. Some people just don't give a shit, some people do. Get in their face in a polite manner and boom, insta service.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Old people become invisible. It’s not discrimination. People have to care about you to hate you.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> @jb welder yup the faces and stuff come up, I select what I want, it appears in reply text, but disappears when I post


Can you try the keyboard 'shortcuts'. Hover over one of the smilies and type in what it shows. ex. winky face is ; followed by ) no spaces. If I type that in it gives the smiley, like this:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@jb welder using iPad, bro.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

marcos said:


> I remember a few years ago talking to a guy here in Ottawa about joining a soul funk band. He was all ears until i told him i just turned 60. Too bad for him as i was there doing my thing in a 7 piece soul band back in the 60's. At first i was offended and then i said to myself, they dont deserve to have me in the band. His lost.


These days, you'd be one of the young ones.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The entitled generation starts to age and this becomes an issue. LOL

Every generation feels disrespected by younger people.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> The entitled generation starts to age and this becomes an issue. LOL
> 
> Every generation feels disrespected by younger people.


the old entitled having issue with the new entitleds..,. crazy


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Young or old I don’t give a damn about people in general; fuck em all let god sort the bastards out. That said though I don’t really notice much of a problem with younger people; some of them would be better off if they’d never learned to read and write but most of them are ok.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot of the problem is the proliferation of chain stores and franchised eateries. I know they have always been around, but in many places finding an independent shop or restaurant with onsite ownership is difficult. At one time the manager had concerns when an older customer was not given service or ignored as it meant that the profit margin was at risk, but as things stand now this may well be the tenth chain he has worked for in the last 12 years, he could give a damn. So the employees can ignore old people without fear of any kind of reprimand. The company counters these attitudes with lower wages and no benefits, and the customer is forced to deal with staff that are resentful of the employer and counter this feeling with hoping the bloody place will fold up. 

Perhaps the best alternative is dealing with family owned companies where the profit stays in-house, and the decisions are made in the backroom 30 feet from where you are standing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Krelf said:


> A lot of the problem is the proliferation of chain stores and franchised eateries. I know they have always been around, but in many places finding an independent shop or restaurant with onsite ownership is difficult. At one time the manager had concerns when an older customer was not given service or ignored as it meant that the profit margin was at risk, but as things stand now this may well be the tenth chain he has worked for in the last 12 years, he could give a damn. So the employees can ignore old people without fear of any kind of reprimand. The company counters these attitudes with lower wages and no benefits, and the customer is forced to deal with staff that are resentful of the employer and counter this feeling with hoping the bloody place will fold up.
> 
> Perhaps the best alternative is dealing with family owned companies where the profit stays in-house, and the decisions are made in the backroom 30 feet from where you are standing.


sounds like you’re just concerned about yourself. typical


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)

Hot young babes won't give me the time of day. Nope, nothing's changed.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Hot young babes won't give me the time of day. Nope, nothing's changed.


You need to dress in a Santa suit. Two weeks at the Chieftain Hotel jam dressed in a Santa suit. Hot young babes wanted to dance, wanted pictures with me, it was hilarious. All I wanted was to play my guitar.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ship of fools said:


> Its kind of hard to be nice to someone if they don't even acknowledge you, while I understand what you are trying to get across and having worked in the service arena for some time you can't be nice to someone who doesn't want to service or help you from the start. And frankly it's not up to the customer to make that employee feel good when the employee starts off by ignoring you so.
> However I always try to be nice and kind to everyone working but you cannot put it on me that they have taken a shitty job for minimum wage. My daughter worked at Best Buy and worked her way up the ladder by being a good employee to young and old and she started at the bottom and because of that job she now has a much better one so we all start somewhere and its what you do with it, kind of like our music sometimes we play for fun and sometimes they play for money but its always up to you at the end of the day as to how you treat others customer or employee. my 2 cents


Ummm????

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/for-those-that-care.228274/


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

vadsy said:


> sounds like you’re just concerned about yourself. typical


Why have you come to that conclusion? ...don't bother answering, I'll just put you on ignore.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Hot young babes won't give me the time of day. Nope, nothing's changed.


Player did you remember to tell them that you play guitars


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got dropped by a lounge when I told the owner it was my 60th birthday that night. It was an awesome gig and he was loving us until that point. When he called my "partner" = a much younger woman, to make further bookings he told her that she needed another partner as he felt I was not in keeping with the "hip" image he was trying to project to his clientele. She made the change and still plays there - with guys who are my age but don't say so.

I've no shortage of gigs - one band I play in the other members are late 30's, early 40's. I just never tell anybody my age anymore.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always given big box stores about 30 seconds before I track someone done and become politely demanding. I have gone to The Source for a number of smaller things in the past (and because it is easier to get to) and I have yet to be in one for more than 13 seconds before I have a clerk bearing down on me smiling and asking if they can help.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Young or old I don’t give a damn about people in general; fuck em all let god sort the bastards out. That said though I don’t really notice much of a problem with younger people; some of them would be better off if they’d never learned to read and write but most of them are ok.


Fuck you too bro! lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> ...I was not in keeping with the "hip" image he was trying to project to his clientele.


What a moron. Doesn't say much about the girl either. 

Funny that I have never regretted telling someone to eff off. But I have regretted NOT telling someone to eff off. So much for "being nice". 

A couple of sixty-year-old "kids" have asked me to play guitar. I am 68. Bass player is barely fifty. Hope he can cut it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not to open a can of worms, but it works both ways. Our young band in the late 80's early 90's was turned away from a number of gigs because we didn't fit the age, look, and experience profile that certain bars and lounges were looking for.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> Its kind of hard to be nice to someone if they don't even acknowledge you, while I understand what you are trying to get across and having worked in the service arena for some time you can't be nice to someone who doesn't want to service or help you from the start. And frankly it's not up to the customer to make that employee feel good when the employee starts off by ignoring you so.
> However I always try to be nice and kind to everyone working but you cannot put it on me that they have taken a shitty job for minimum wage. My daughter worked at Best Buy and worked her way up the ladder by being a good employee to young and old and she started at the bottom and because of that job she now has a much better one so we all start somewhere and its what you do with it, kind of like our music sometimes we play for fun and sometimes they play for money but its always up to you at the end of the day as to how you treat others customer or employee. my 2 cents


The problem is you can't please everyone. Bothered too much, they're a pain and annoying. Don't approach you immediately they're young lazy slackers that dont live on a farm.

You old guys can all pound salt! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> You old guys can all pound salt!


You old dudes and your old timey expressions.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> The problem is you can't please everyone. Bothered too much, they're a pain and annoying. Don't approach you immediately they're young lazy slackers that dont live on a farm.
> 
> You old guys can all pound salt!
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Lol. I noticed that too, YC. Half of them whining about being ignored, other half about being pestered by staff. Thats what us old folk are here for, young fella.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep! Started when I turned 15. I understand it won't turn around until I'm 65. And that's just the at movie theatre. Mind you, the movies I can see now, although more expensive, are also a lot more interesting. 

When I go to Amazon, I get 0 attention from the bots and droids. But I don't think that's age discrimination - they just hate 'ugly bags of mostly water'. 




Wardo said:


> Young or old I don’t give a damn about people in general; fuck em all let god sort the bastards out. That said though I don’t really notice much of a problem with younger people; *some of them would be better off if they’d never learned to read and write *but most of them are ok.


By the looks of things, the internet and smart phones are fast-tracking them to that inevitable outcome.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much he had learned in seven years."--*Mark Twain*


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> I just have to ask. How can you tell a farm kid from a town kid?


One is wearing camo or John Deere apparel with a curved ball cap brim, and the other has his pants and shoes falling off and a tapout shirt...absolutely no curve to the brim.

Or choice of vehicles...farm kids drive $80k trucks with chipped diesels. City kids drive tuner cars
It’s never been easier.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe I’m just blissfully (willingly?) ignorant, but no I have yet to perceive any discrimination against me because of age. 

Mind you, I’m 58 and dashingly handsome and as you can tell, humble to a fault so maybe it’s different for normal people.

No, but seriously, the worst discrimination happens without our knowledge.

Who knows?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes. The clerks always treat me weird when I want to try on my diapers before I buy them. 
It’s gotta be cause I’m raisinish?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I went back to College in my early 30s... top marks in the class for Graphic Design. Problem was, as a new designer I'm a Junior Designer, then they see me and my age and end of interview. Even had 2 places flat out say, the purpose of hiring a Junior was to get someone young into the company to balance out the more experienced designers. Put me in a very bad spot because I was the age of a Senior Designer with the resume of a Junior. 

After so many problems with interviews and lack of being hired because of the age, I ended up working in a totally unrelated field.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Maybe I’m just blissfully (willingly?) ignorant, but no I have yet to perceive any discrimination against me because of age.
> 
> Mind you, I’m 58 and dashingly handsome and as you can tell, humble to a fault so maybe it’s different for normal people.


You'll be happy to know that I have the same problem and I'm 68.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was at HD today looking for a brush today a little larger than a toothbrush to clean out the crap that get caught at the bottom of the panel in my cupboards. I was thinking of asking the employee in that dept where they might be kept and actually came up with this idea as I'm walking around. "My girlfriend has great big teeth and a large mouth, kind of like a horse and I'm looking for a giant toothbrush for her, do you know where I might find a large brush like that? " I'm smiling as I'm walking around thinking about it but never did ask anyone. I knew I could never keep a straight face. I wonder if this is why I never experience age discrimination from store attendants.


----------

